# Call to Help - Zeus is about to be killed on Friday by Animal Control



## kabirfamily

UPDATE: Wednesday Sept 21st 2022 - Hi there, we are trying to reach all lovers of German Shepherds.. our family is fighting to save our beloved Zeus. We are out of options, we have filed so much legal paperwork that our house has become a law office. *We are asking, begging, for 5 minutes of your time to call the City of Elk Grove to ask them to stay Zeus's execution until we are heard in court. The number is 916-478-2201 to the City Council* - t*he lengths that animal control has gone to kill Zeus are so far outside was anyone would consider justice. We are begging for your help to help to call them and ask that they stay his execution that is scheduled for Friday Sept 23rd. Anyone that saw the actual facts, the timeline, the evidence would rule with us, we're just trying to get to that point. I promise you as someone that knows the case forward and backward that Animal Control made almost every mistake they could make and they are still pushing for Zeus's death.

Our sister went and spoke to the City Council, please take a minute to watch - Youtube: Faryal @ City Council Begging for Zeus's Life*

Our family has been fighting for months to save Zeus, my sister (and our family's) 1-year-old beloved German Shepherd puppy, from being killed by the City of Elk Grove California. The City took Zeus by force after causing an abrasion on a man’s leg after he was provoked when the man hid behind Faryal’s car while coming home from the dog park. Zeus was trying to protect Faryal, our sister, from the man. Faryal, our sister, is a good person that went through an immense amount of trauma, Zeus is her companion, she describes him as her "soulmate".

After the City of Elk Grove Animal Control Process (that is supposed to deliver fair and equal justice) failed to see the incident for what it was, Zeus was taken. The process is unfair, and even though Faryal had all of the items completed that were required after the hearing (a hearing in which she didn't even get to speak), the officers showed up unannounced, lied to her about what was required and took Zeus from us. In the process of impounding Zeus, Zeus was scared to death and nipped one of the officers. He's not a man-eater, he just wanted to protect Faryal. He's around all of our family, strangers, children, all the time, including the dog park twice a day before they took him.

After the city admitted to breaking policy and admitting fault, they are still trying to execute him. Zeus is all our sister Faryal has, she’s unmarried and has no kids. He’s a sweet puppy that was only trying to protect his mom. He loves playing with children, going to the dog park and being social with people and animals.

*Please help us raise awareness, we just need as many people to call the City of Elk Grove at 916-478-2201 to ask them to PLEASE stay his execution until our case is heard in court. We are filing a federal civil rights lawsuit today that we hope will become case-law and protect many animals that face the same unjust killing as our baby Zeus.*

Our attorney, Christine of the Animal Law Office is a fantastic attorney who has been pulling all-nighters trying to save Zeus. She has dedicated her life to trying to save as many animals as she can. We don't know who or where to ask for help, so we are trying everywhere. We are panicking, hurt, sad, nervous and we can't sleep thinking they're going to kill a member of our Family on Friday. I have all of the legal documents, and we're posting more as they come. If anyone wants to see our lawsuits, the arguments, anything at all, I can provide it. We have nothing to hide, just trying to shine sunlight on this unfair process that treats Dogs like property and not living creatures.

You can see more info about Zeus at the website we setup.. Save Zeus (savezuzu.com) 

I don't know if this is the right place for this post, but I hope the moderators will understand that we just want to save our puppy. 

-The Kabir Family


----------



## WNGD

Too late but contact your local paper. 
Call your local TV station
City kill shelters hate bad press


----------



## kabirfamily

Thank you, we have and we are. We hope someone will step in.


----------



## Buckelke

Would relocating Zeus to another town/county be an option? Have you contacted the Humane Society in your area? ( we had a sweet fella who was ordered out of a neighboring county because he was escaping to eat the neighbor's chickens. The Humane Society just made sure he would have a good home with no chickens, they can require no children or other conditions for a new home; at least he would be alive). Can your sister re-locate? There HAS to be some other option.


----------



## kabirfamily

We wish! The city attorney would not allow Zeus to even go to a sanctuary where he would never interact with the public ever again. “He deserves to punishment” was the quote from her.


----------



## Buckelke

I would call the humane society and ask if they will intervene; no harm in asking.


----------



## kabirfamily

Will do! Thank you!


----------



## HandlingAkira

I’m so sorry for what your sister is going through. Zeus didn’t deserve this


----------



## Magwart

Good luck.


----------



## MeishasMom

I'm so sorry your family is going through this. I have no advice, but I wonder why the guy was hiding behind your sister's car. Was he trying to possibly abduct her? Shame on the City for punishing the dog for the guys actions. He was protecting her from some creepier.


----------



## Hopps

Have you been utilizing social media? This is the final hour but you never know. Twitter reaches further in a shorter amount of time. Find handles for all city council members, the city animal shelter Zeus is at etc.

Have you contacted rescues? Some MIGHT be willing to publicize this.

Good luck, I've tried posting to various websites.


----------



## Honey Maid

kabirfamily said:


> We wish! The city attorney would not allow Zeus to even go to a sanctuary where he would never interact with the public ever again. “He deserves to punishment” was the quote from her.


City Attorney should NOT have said that, sounds like your attorney could use that quote in an argument. Sounds like the city attorney just wants 'revenge', and does not want to do what is right.


----------



## Debbieg

I agree with Hopps. Blast this all over social media tag council members and rescues 
I am so sorry you and Zeus are going through this


----------



## gogo

I am so very sorry!! Your dog nipped someone that was it!! I did leave a message.. Prayers for you and Zeus


----------



## Zenapupper

I left a message. My prayers with the family


----------



## palom9026

Zenapupper said:


> I left a message. My prayers with the family


 Save Zeus, he is adoptable. His owner is who he protects. He can be trained by a professional trainer. Zeus is a young dog and should be given a chance. I’m praying for Zeus and Falyar. Shame on the man that was nicked by Zeus. What a drama Queen he is.


----------



## Cigarillo

Should Zeus the puppy be put to death? Judge issues stay after owner sues Elk Grove


----------



## Jenny720

I had called left a message at the number of the city counsel. So glad an article was put out contacting media and social media outlets are all great suggestions. Contacting a reputable German shepherd trainer in your area as well hopefully you get some recommended names would be helpful. So sorry your dog has to go through this. Prayers and all works out in your favor.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

The quote from James Crosby, the former police lieutenant, was one of my first thoughts about the case: first, a lot of dogs that will probably never get in trouble could have reacted that way (and worst actually) in similar situations. Second, why euthanize when there are so many options to ensure safety going forward?
There are definitely factors here I do not compréhend. I'm not familia with US laws but I have followed quite a few "dangerous dog" procedures in my area (behavioral evaluation > containment and training measures > second evaluation, etc.) and the severity of the bite weighs a great deal in the process. I mean, I have know dogs who caused quite severe bites and haven't been euthanized. There's a whole process we have to follow before it can be considered. So for abrasion/"quick touchings" as the lieutenant put it, I am shocked that euthanasia is even considered at this point.

Anyway, I'm sorry I cannot help much, but I'm looking forward to learning more about that case and I really hope for the best.
A campaign on social media may help, just make as much "noise" as you can.


----------



## Hopps

Edit: All this is very strange. The post says the man was hiding behind the car. That is ABSOLUTELY not true. According to the news article etc it says the man was 10 feet away on the sidewalk. The dog ran over to the man and but him on the leg. When the man tried to run away the dog got him on the other leg. Elk Grove released body cam footage of the dog clearly charging at them. That dog is out of control. Lots of holes and contradictions in the story. Video linked below. 


palom9026 said:


> Save Zeus, he is adoptable. His owner is who he protects. He can be trained by a professional trainer. Zeus is a young dog and should be given a chance. I’m praying for Zeus and Falyar. Shame on the man that was nicked by Zeus. What a drama Queen he is.


woah that sounds incredibly unfair. The man was 10 feet away from their car. The GSD jumped out and went after him TWICE. calling someone a drama queen for not being ok with two bites?


Chloé&Buck said:


> The quote from James Crosby, the former police lieutenant, was one of my first thoughts about the case: first, a lot of dogs that will probably never get in trouble could have reacted that way (and worst actually) in similar situations. Second, why euthanize when there are so many options to ensure safety going forward?
> There are definitely factors here I do not compréhend. I'm not familia with US laws but I have followed quite a few "dangerous dog" procedures in my area (behavioral evaluation > containment and training measures > second evaluation, etc.) and the severity of the bite weighs a great deal in the process. I mean, I have know dogs who caused quite severe bites and haven't been euthanized. There's a whole process we have to follow before it can be considered. So for abrasion/"quick touchings" as the lieutenant put it, I am shocked that euthanasia is even considered at this point.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry I cannot help much, but I'm looking forward to learning more about that case and I really hope for the best.
> A campaign on social media may help, just make as much "noise" as you can.


they’re calling for euthanasia because she did not comply. This is the second bite. She has 0 control over the dog or any sign of remorse sadly. They said the woman needed a muzzle, 3 ft leash and sign up for obedience classes.Its weird because she wrote in the website that she went to the office. In the article she also says she had called instead of going in. Really strange.


----------



## Sabis mom

I have watched the video and read all the information from both sides. Once again it is the dog that suffers. The owner was told to muzzle the dog. She did not. She was told to keep him on a short leash. She did not. She was told to obtain or build a secure enclosure. She did not. She was told the dog needed training, and that is clear. She has ZERO control! None!
A young, bold, energetic dog with no manners and an owner that arrogantly blames the dogs victims. To call that protection is grossly misleading. A humble, apologetic and compliant reaction from the owner would have gone a lot further then telling them she had until the 15th. I can promise you that if this was my dog I would have been buying them cookies and moving mountains to get in compliance ASAP! I sincerely hope this woman does not get another dog, at least until she does some serious self-reflection. 
Hopefully the dogs life will be spared, and he will be placed with owners capable of protecting him from himself.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

@Sabis mom, where did you fan the info about non-compliance?


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Hopps said:


> Edit: All this is very strange. The post says the man was hiding behind the car. That is ABSOLUTELY not true. According to the news article etc it says the man was 10 feet away on the sidewalk. The dog ran over to the man and but him on the leg. When the man tried to run away the dog got him on the other leg. Elk Grove released body cam footage of the dog clearly charging at them. That dog is out of control. Lots of holes and contradictions in the story. Video linked below.
> 
> 
> woah that sounds incredibly unfair. The man was 10 feet away from their car. The GSD jumped out and went after him TWICE. calling someone a drama queen for not being ok with two bites?
> 
> 
> they’re calling for euthanasia because she did not comply. This is the second bite. She has 0 control over the dog or any sign of remorse sadly. They said the woman needed a muzzle, 3 ft leash and sign up for obedience classes.Its weird because she wrote in the website that she went to the office. In the article she also says she had called instead of going in. Really strange.


I see, different sides of the story...


----------



## Sabis mom

Chloé&Buck said:


> I see, different sides of the story...


Video is clear.


----------



## Jenny720

I did not see anything about non compliance either as to why they came to the home to remove the dog. The video showed the dog in the final stage being removed from the home and I assume it’s exactly how a the first bite happened- just like that. Being the owners sole responsibility. My assumption is exactly how many dog bites happen much like that. A young dog who may have once been social is now insecure, impulsive and just starting to mature who may has no training, on a harness left to his own devices. An owner who does not own up to their responsibility a bad mix but if they get connected to the right people it can change or not. The dog life certainly does not need to end. You would think people who make these type of decisions would be fully equipped with the knowledge. It sounds just as impulsive to want to end this dogs life.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

Just watched the video... but still, why is euthanazia considered? If the owner's attitude is the issue and she's deemed "unfit"/unwilling to do the work, then rehoming would be the best way to go.
I do not think bad handling should count as a reason to end a dog's life. Just really hope they're going to rehome.
Zeus doesn't even look like a dog who would require tons of work to suppress the risk. Agree with Jenny, just "left to his own devices" is the issue.


----------



## Zenapupper

I am with Chloe &Buck on this one. Euthanasia seems a bit extreme when the case is of bad handling by the owner.


----------



## car2ner

These rules are not unusual. Muzzle, fully enclosed kennel, short leash, 6 foot fences in addition to the enclosed kennel, not left out alone ever are things dangerous dog owners are commonly told to do to keep their dogs. A 2nd bite typically means death. What stinks is if this woman was paying more attention to her dog and less on the paperwork, that 2nd bite might not have happened. 
I'd be heart broken if I lost my dog that way. It would have been great if someone helped her with her training and handling skills after the first incident. Sadly finding a good trainer that they can afford on top of the expense of putting up kennels, etc, can be nearly impossible. I do hope that a compromise can be reached, the dog can be taught and the owner learns that a judgement that offers a second chance cannot be taken lightly.


----------



## Sunsilver

Chloé&Buck said:


> I see, different sides of the story...


I strongly suspected this when I first saw the post!


----------



## WNGD

Yes, lots of inconsistancies in the two stories and lots of blame to go around. Zeus is NOT well trained and the seisure order was not well executed. And one hand on the leash (papers in the other) while you deliver a dog out of your complete control with a "bite history"....

Sorry, but nobody cares if it's your baby if it's not well trained and under your control. I feel sorry for Zeus, he deserves better.


----------



## Chloé&Buck

car2ner said:


> These rules are not unusual. Muzzle, fully enclosed kennel, short leash, 6 foot fences in addition to the enclosed kennel, not left out alone ever are things dangerous dog owners are commonly told to do to keep their dogs. A 2nd bite typically means death. What stinks is if this woman was paying more attention to her dog and less on the paperwork, that 2nd bite might not have happened.
> I'd be heart broken if I lost my dog that way. It would have been great if someone helped her with her training and handling skills after the first incident. Sadly finding a good trainer that they can afford on top of the expense of putting up kennels, etc, can be nearly impossible. I do hope that a compromise can be reached, the dog can be taught and the owner learns that a judgement that offers a second chance cannot be taken lightly.


I'd be curious to know more about that "dangerous dog" process.
The process in my area seems to differ a lot (there's a "dangerosity rating" done by experts (1 to 4), then compulsory training depending on the rating, then another assessment done by experts. Bite severity is taken into account, etc. Only in extreme, very severe cases is euthanasia an option for a dog that has owners willing to either take compulsory training or rehome)


----------



## Sabis mom

The owners attitude resulted in the seizure, the second bite likely sealed the dogs fate. From information Zeus may survive this if a rescue or credible adopter can be found. The owner and her lawyer are arguing semantics and that pisses me off! 
I didn't see a bad dog just a butthead, but this woman is a piece of work.


----------



## Magwart

Up above I was going to offer some tips for these proceedings and changed it to "good luck' because I realized I didn't know enough to believe that this was the full story either.

Those who've been here a while know that we have a long, long history of newbies who join tell us about their "sweet, friendly, loving family dog" who "accidentally nipped" a stranger -- and once we drag out the details in those threads, the usual result is that the "nip" nearly always turns out to really be an unprovoked BITE from a dog that's given off signals for months that it was building toward lunging at and biting strangers, and the owner refused to see what was really happening -- and get serious about training and management once those signals emerged. The one "tell" that those newbie nipping threads always have is owners who downplay the seriousness of the bite (and most of them make it someone else's fault too).

Eventually in those threads, when the details come out, those owners get walloped here instead of getting sympathy--and the excuses fall away. Sometimes people whine that our regulars are "mean" and "confrontational" for telling the truth without sugarcoating it, but SOMEONE needs to do that in order to break through all of the excuses with inexperienced owners who seem to live inside a reality distortion field. Some of the newbies get mad and leave. The ones who actually want to fix the situation tend to get mad (or have a good cry), re-read and think about it, and then come back a day or two later and say something like, "I get it now. I messed up. Help me fix it." Once that happens, they get incredible support from really smart people here -- and they become better owners for it. It's almost like a successful intervention.

One of the warnings we always give the threads that follow that pattern is "your dog's life depends on you not screwing this up." Sadly, this current thread deserves to be linked in the future as evidence of that. It's so frustrating as none of it had to be.

The reality is that there are too few rescue spots in the world for the good GSDs who need them who've never bitten anybody and are unlikely ever to do so. Human-aggressive pet dogs are usually extremely fear-aggressive, and that's the hardest temperament flaw in the world to fix -- especially when it's already escalated to the point that the dog has bitten multiple people. That's why no reputable breed rescues ever touch dogs like this -- months of rehab might barely move the needle, plus constant management in a home that knows how to manage it and take on the liability -- and finding someone willing to do that is often impossible, when there's a world of dogs without this issue. Every rescue wants to facilitate successful adoptions -- forever homes -- and that's _really _hard to do with fear-biters. A dangerous dog with a screw loose can have thousands of dollars sunk into training, behaviorists, and vet diagnostics....and you'll often still have a dangerous dog, who still has a screw loose, and an owner who just has better management techniques. For those who want to make the investment, the first step is a professional evaluation -- getting help identifying the triggers, building a life around counter-conditioning exercises, management techniques, etc. It's a big project. If it's an owner-created issue, some dogs will make big progress when the owner-created triggers are removed (esp. in the hands of a no-nonsense confident handler); other dogs are always going to be crazy. I don't know this dog, so I don't know where it falls in the spectrum, but fear-biting is rarely an "easy" fix. If the owner is someone who lacks a commitment to follow-through and manage the dog, you're probably just going to have a dog that bites again.


----------



## Jenny720

I read this as the family trying to help get their dog getting euthanized at the very moment. When a animal acts out it’s always the owners responsibility always. I just had some other people call as well the number above. There are many ways to help someone. I hope all the phone calls help get this dog from getting euthanized. Many many many people learn the hard way and some don’t learn at all. I still won’t hand over the shovel though.


----------



## Hopps

Chloé&Buck said:


> I'd be curious to know more about that "dangerous dog" process.
> The process in my area seems to differ a lot (there's a "dangerosity rating" done by experts (1 to 4), then compulsory training depending on the rating, then another assessment done by experts. Bite severity is taken into account, etc. Only in extreme, very severe cases is euthanasia an option for a dog that has owners willing to either take compulsory training or rehome)


In California there’s a lot of requirements to safely contain a dangerous dog. She also needed to put the dog in obedience classes (requirement). She did not do ANY of those. She had about 30 days to comply. She waited till the last minute to call and leave a message.

you say in your area the dog is evaluated, scheduled for training etc. the problem with this situation is she was supposed to do that. But she chose not to. It’s sad but the euthanasia is warranted because she refuses to control her dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere

My sympathy to the dog. And a word to board members -- check stuff out before jumping on any wagon.


----------



## selzer

I am really sorry if they kill that dog, because he could probably be a nice pet. That woman knew her dog was in trouble for biting, but had papers in her hand, a harness on the dog, and a long lead. Why do people think that harnesses are the way to go? Of course a dog can pull you into the next neighborhood in that contraption. If they end up killing this dog, it is entirely the owner's fault. Most of us have had or do have dogs that under the wrong set of circumstances (i.e. the wrong leadership, wrong training, poor management) could have turned out like this. I think this dog could be turned around. But I am not going to step up and offer to do it. 

The dog isn't a baby killer. Or an old lady killer. It bit a couple of guys. Not good. Definitely the owner needs to have restrictions on how she manages him, if they allowed her to keep him, and pay for damages. But should the dog be put down because the owner is ignorant? At the end of the day, it isn't safe for the dog to be in the care of his owner, and most folks who could manage this dog, well they probably aren't looking for a project. The dog suffers. The court system may order the dog to be put down, because the woman has demonstrated that she cannot manage him. It's a tragedy.


----------



## car2ner

Chloé&Buck said:


> I'd be curious to know more about that "dangerous dog" process.
> The process in my area seems to differ a lot (there's a "dangerosity rating" done by experts (1 to 4), then compulsory training depending on the rating, then another assessment done by experts. Bite severity is taken into account, etc. Only in extreme, very severe cases is euthanasia an option for a dog that has owners willing to either take compulsory training or rehome)


It seems to vary between state and state and even between counties in the U.S. When I lived in Maryland I listened to our county's Animal Matters podcast. I was the live recordings of cases coming before the Animal Control board. For a first offense owners were given a fine and a book of regulations. They were given time to set up all of the requirements. If it wasn't completed on time they could appear before the board and request an extension. The board might offer an extension if they saw progress or an honest attempt at progress. Owners also had 30 days to appeal to the court if they didn't agree with the board.
In that county the dangerous dogs were to never be in the yard alone unless in an enclosed kennel. The yard needed to be fenced to 6 feet tall. When out the dog need to be muzzled and on a leash no longer than 6 feet in length. Dog must be neutered. If the dog gets a second offense, it means euthanasia, but the board does have some lee-way depending on circumstances. After listening to many of their podcasts, I found the board to be more than fair and helpful in a first offense. But ignore their warnings and help, a 2nd offense will be treated strictly. If there is a 3rd offense the dog will be surrendered to authorities. And yes, in most cases the dogs were not being taught / trained / maintained well by the humans in charge. 
I never heard a case about cats. I did hear one about a horse in a round-about but that's a story for another day.


----------



## davewis

I have only good things to say about our local animal control. From the limited number of times I have interacted with them, they appeared sane and reasonable.

Almost all of the tough cases in our area are about elderly people who are no longer able to care for their beloved pets. They can be heartbreaking situations.


----------



## Cigarillo

WNGD said:


> Sorry, but nobody cares if it's your baby if it's not well trained and under your control. I feel sorry for Zeus, he deserves better.


That seems a bit harsh. I can certainly feel sad for a person who loves their pet, no matter how irresponsible &/or ignorant.


----------



## WNGD

Cigarillo said:


> That seems a bit harsh. I can certainly feel sad for a person who loves their pet, no matter how irresponsible &/or ignorant.


I'm not trying to be harsh but I appreciate it sounds that way.

I was writing that as I saw a police officer being bitten by what looks like a poorly trained dog, not under the control of an owner who had already seen it bite another person not a month before. The account of that bite is not consistrent with what was officially reported. On the occasion of the 2nd bite, multiple police officers felt they needed to have tasers drawn.

So at that point, nobody cares if it's your baby, you have not reated him well or "loved him" enough. jmo, like I said I feel sorry for the dog, he deserves better.


----------



## Debbieg

Loving your dog means providing it with the training it needs to be able to live in your world and keeping the dog secure until that can be done. 
Love may mean always keeping the dog out of or muzzled in certain situations

Love may mean re homing the dog if you can’t meet it’s needs 

I say this not in a judgemental way but as someone who has learned from experience

GSD’s get a bad name not just from bad breeders but by owners who don’t know how or are not committed enough to meet the dogs needs 

I hope Zeus gets another chance


----------



## HandlingAkira

Not to feed the flame but… our local rescues and shelters in California are filled to the brim at least locally for me with German shepherds who have been relinquished for reasons not of their own but owner problems most of them are soft and docile pups and their ONLY qualm is being in a SINGLE DOG HOUSEHOLD and they are sadly euthanized because a lot of people generally arent willing to take on dog reactivity. California shelters are filled to the brim and the dogs often are kept in bad conditions until they are put down. This is a majority. You have some that are little better then you have good volunteers that move mountains for these pups but often fear biting isn’t something people are too enthusiastic about. I really hope against hope he finds a handler who can help him become his best self. I wish the lady realized animal control doesn’t mess around and spent the money instead of on lawyers on cookie mix and puppy classes. Maybe a I’m sorry card. Best of luck


----------



## Hopps

HandlingAkira said:


> Not to feed the flame but… our local rescues and shelters in California are filled to the brim at least locally for me with German shepherds who have been relinquished for reasons not of their own but owner problems most of them are soft and docile pups and their ONLY qualm is being in a SINGLE DOG HOUSEHOLD and they are sadly euthanized because a lot of people generally arent willing to take on dog reactivity. California shelters are filled to the brim and the dogs often are kept in bad conditions until they are put down. This is a majority. You have some that are little better then you have good volunteers that move mountains for these pups but often fear biting isn’t something people are too enthusiastic about. I really hope against hope he finds a handler who can help him become his best self. I wish the lady realized animal control doesn’t mess around and spent the money instead of on lawyers on cookie mix and puppy classes. Maybe a I’m sorry card. Best of luck


So this lady is about an hour away from me, maybe less. You are right, the shelters are at beyond max capacity at all times. They started putting 3-4 dogs in a room/kennel to try and save everyone else. There are a bunch of GSDs in the shelters and the rescues can't pull them all. BYBs on craigslist saying they're going to put the puppies in the shelter if they don't sell by the end of the week. I'm sure LA is the same. The thing about this case is the woman does not want the dog to go somewhere else. They say that they are ok with him going to a "sanctuary" but she is also fighting hard to get the dog back. Faking compliance, waiting till the last minute. I wonder if he could be saved if she would just give up custody of him. I lost all sympathy for this lady when I looked into some info from local channels.


----------



## selzer

I know Black Beauty isn't the best book around, but there were some gems in there that stuck around in my mind. One was about the kid pulling the wings off of flies. The other was about ignorance. Letting the horse drink cold water after a hard run almost killed him, and it was because the boy just didn't know better. It's hard to maintain sympathy for someone who seems to be willfully ignorant when an animal or human's life is in danger. Watching that woman bring her dog to the animal control truck AFTER it had bitten someone, with no control whatsoever so that the dog bit the police officer. It's tragic for the dog. It is justice for the willful ignorance of the owner. I know that's harsh. If a toddler, on numerous occasions, pulls away from its mother and runs into traffic, do you still have sympathy for the mother if the child gets run over? I don't know, probably, but at some point, negligence trumps sympathy. 

I don't know about all of you, but I constantly think, "what if?" What if my dog bites someone? They'll sue me. I have home-owners insurance, they'll go after it. The insurance company will probably settle not fight, even if the dog was provoked. Then they will cancel me. Without home-owner's insurance, I have a loan, have to have it, will have to scramble to pay someone else for insurance. They will probably not insure me with a biting dog. Will have to get rid of the dog. Shelters will not take a dog with a bite history. Most other folks don't want one either. Probably have to put down my dog. Might STILL have trouble getting insurance I can afford with German Shepherds with a bite history on MY record. Might have to rehome them. And without the I am dead. I am not saying that none of my dogs will ever bite anyone, but I have a maintain a level of responsibility that goes way beyond "accidents happen." My nieces who are really never at my place, opened the door and let Cujo2 out, and he went for an Amish guy riding a horse. He doesn't like horses. So he went after the horse. I was out there and caught his collarless self and managed to apologize though the dog did not connect. I then put up a gate between the two kennels in my front yard that would make opening the door only getting the dog to the gate. Then someone would have to open the gate to let the dog into the front yard. Don't want that to happen again, ever. Cujo2 could have been kicked, he could have done damage to the horse, the man could have been thrown. It could have been ugly even if he might be unlikely to sue me. I guess the point is, we don't wait around until the dog has committed a serious crime to deal with the situation. 

Poor dog.


----------



## Jenny720

My neighbor had a German shepherd a real neighborhood nuisance and a nerve bag and not real dangerous but some occasions warranted a direct discussion or words shouted out as he was often roaming and off leash. He was able to do what he needed though after a few failed attempt's and the dog no longer a neighborhood nuisance. He was real lucky no one called the animal shelter on his dog or he would of had a short life. Hopefully all the calls are helping this dog and the social media attention.


----------



## Bknmaizey

Hard to believe that animal control allowed the woman to walk a dog with a history of biting someone, one-handed with papers in the other hand/arm, on a long leash without control, to the van. Not to excuse the dog’s behavior and certainly not the woman’s either but seems to me that animal control and the police officers are the professionals in that situation and some of the burden for ensuring a safe situation should fall on them. 

Even if the woman couldn’t produce a muzzle, animal control didn’t have one available? Even if the woman didn’t have a short leash, animal control didn’t have one? No one thought to tell the woman to put the papers down? Use two hands? Reverse the position of the van to reduce the amount of distance to bring the dog? Avoid having to turn the dog around to get into the back? Why were the officers within leash distance? Why not make the woman focus on the dog and not talking to the people there?

If they were there to take the dog away because it was dangerous to the public, the total lack of precaution seems grossly negligent to me. Of course I do acknowledge that I’m making a snap judgment based on a 90-second video so entirely possible there is other information to at least explain what I’m seeing.


----------



## selzer

Bknmaizey said:


> Hard to believe that animal control allowed the woman to walk a dog with a history of biting someone, one-handed with papers in the other hand/arm, on a long leash without control, to the van. Not to excuse the dog’s behavior and certainly not the woman’s either but seems to me that animal control and the police officers are the professionals in that situation and some of the burden for ensuring a safe situation should fall on them.
> 
> Even if the woman couldn’t produce a muzzle, animal control didn’t have one available? Even if the woman didn’t have a short leash, animal control didn’t have one? No one thought to tell the woman to put the papers down? Use two hands? Reverse the position of the van to reduce the amount of distance to bring the dog? Avoid having to turn the dog around to get into the back? Why were the officers within leash distance? Why not make the woman focus on the dog and not talking to the people there?
> 
> If they were there to take the dog away because it was dangerous to the public, the total lack of precaution seems grossly negligent to me. Of course I do acknowledge that I’m making a snap judgment based on a 90-second video so entirely possible there is other information to at least explain what I’m seeing.


It sounded like she asked to be able to just take the dog to the van herself, like that would be the easiest way to load him. You should know your own dog, but they did know she let the dog bite someone already. I know that that putting the dog in the vehicle would be easier for most of us than watching them put a pole on the dog and safely maneuver him into the cage.


----------



## SitUbuSit

I appreciate that this family is trying to save their dog. Many wouldn’t fight like they are.

However, their seeming lack of accountability is baffling to me. Their account of what happened (ie dog was reacting to a man jumping out from behind a car in their driveway) is delusional at best and deliberately deceitful at worst. I don’t appreciate being misled with a sob story.

I have no faith that the owner will reform or change her behavior. The owner is to blame if this dog is killed. Wish she spent her energy preventing bite incidents in the first place vs reacting to it. What a horrible use of time. Maybe TRAIN AND MANAGE YOUR DOG instead.

It makes me so angry.


----------



## Hopps

Bknmaizey said:


> Hard to believe that animal control allowed the woman to walk a dog with a history of biting someone, one-handed with papers in the other hand/arm, on a long leash without control, to the van. Not to excuse the dog’s behavior and certainly not the woman’s either but seems to me that animal control and the police officers are the professionals in that situation and some of the burden for ensuring a safe situation should fall on them.
> 
> Even if the woman couldn’t produce a muzzle, animal control didn’t have one available? Even if the woman didn’t have a short leash, animal control didn’t have one? No one thought to tell the woman to put the papers down? Use two hands? Reverse the position of the van to reduce the amount of distance to bring the dog? Avoid having to turn the dog around to get into the back? Why were the officers within leash distance? Why not make the woman focus on the dog and not talking to the people there?
> 
> If they were there to take the dog away because it was dangerous to the public, the total lack of precaution seems grossly negligent to me. Of course I do acknowledge that I’m making a snap judgment based on a 90-second video so entirely possible there is other information to at least explain what I’m seeing.


They are taking the dog away because she did not comply. She also argued with them and she eventually went in herself to get the dog. She insisted on getting the dog and you can hear her blame them for it. This is 500% her fault, she is the one that made this situation happen. She fought tooth and nail, did not want to listen to the officers at all. I don't think the officers should be blamed. They're not going to break into her home and force the dog out.


----------



## melthornley03

kabirfamily said:


> View attachment 592010
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Wednesday Sept 21st 2022 - Hi there, we are trying to reach all lovers of German Shepherds.. our family is fighting to save our beloved Zeus. We are out of options, we have filed so much legal paperwork that our house has become a law office. *We are asking, begging, for 5 minutes of your time to call the City of Elk Grove to ask them to stay Zeus's execution until we are heard in court. The number is 916-478-2201 to the City Council* - t*he lengths that animal control has gone to kill Zeus are so far outside was anyone would consider justice. We are begging for your help to help to call them and ask that they stay his execution that is scheduled for Friday Sept 23rd. Anyone that saw the actual facts, the timeline, the evidence would rule with us, we're just trying to get to that point. I promise you as someone that knows the case forward and backward that Animal Control made almost every mistake they could make and they are still pushing for Zeus's death.
> 
> Our sister went and spoke to the City Council, please take a minute to watch - Youtube: Faryal @ City Council Begging for Zeus's Life*
> 
> Our family has been fighting for months to save Zeus, my sister (and our family's) 1-year-old beloved German Shepherd puppy, from being killed by the City of Elk Grove California. The City took Zeus by force after causing an abrasion on a man’s leg after he was provoked when the man hid behind Faryal’s car while coming home from the dog park. Zeus was trying to protect Faryal, our sister, from the man. Faryal, our sister, is a good person that went through an immense amount of trauma, Zeus is her companion, she describes him as her "soulmate".
> 
> After the City of Elk Grove Animal Control Process (that is supposed to deliver fair and equal justice) failed to see the incident for what it was, Zeus was taken. The process is unfair, and even though Faryal had all of the items completed that were required after the hearing (a hearing in which she didn't even get to speak), the officers showed up unannounced, lied to her about what was required and took Zeus from us. In the process of impounding Zeus, Zeus was scared to death and nipped one of the officers. He's not a man-eater, he just wanted to protect Faryal. He's around all of our family, strangers, children, all the time, including the dog park twice a day before they took him.
> 
> After the city admitted to breaking policy and admitting fault, they are still trying to execute him. Zeus is all our sister Faryal has, she’s unmarried and has no kids. He’s a sweet puppy that was only trying to protect his mom. He loves playing with children, going to the dog park and being social with people and animals.
> 
> *Please help us raise awareness, we just need as many people to call the City of Elk Grove at 916-478-2201 to ask them to PLEASE stay his execution until our case is heard in court. We are filing a federal civil rights lawsuit today that we hope will become case-law and protect many animals that face the same unjust killing as our baby Zeus.*
> 
> Our attorney, Christine of the Animal Law Office is a fantastic attorney who has been pulling all-nighters trying to save Zeus. She has dedicated her life to trying to save as many animals as she can. We don't know who or where to ask for help, so we are trying everywhere. We are panicking, hurt, sad, nervous and we can't sleep thinking they're going to kill a member of our Family on Friday. I have all of the legal documents, and we're posting more as they come. If anyone wants to see our lawsuits, the arguments, anything at all, I can provide it. We have nothing to hide, just trying to shine sunlight on this unfair process that treats Dogs like property and not living creatures.
> 
> You can see more info about Zeus at the website we setup.. Save Zeus (savezuzu.com)
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place for this post, but I hope the moderators will understand that we just want to save our puppy.
> 
> -The Kabir Family


Hi there my name is Melissa thornley I live in Sacramento California and I want to save your dog I want to adopt him but we have a huge yard fenced and dogs are well taken care of here I've saved three other dogs but not from this same thing but I would love to save your dog cuz I'm so against and I'm putting dogs on he's just a puppy he doesn't know better yet you can tell he's very trainable I'm going to call elk Grove and see whatever I can do but I'm not no big person but I'm I love dogs and I did not want to see your puppy get put down he just needs train better that's all and I would love to adopt him for you you would be loved here that's all it would be his loved please give me a call at 916-584-1609 thank you I'll do whatever I can to hel
p you


----------



## melthornley03

kabirfamily said:


> View attachment 592010
> 
> 
> UPDATE: Wednesday Sept 21st 2022 - Hi there, we are trying to reach all lovers of German Shepherds.. our family is fighting to save our beloved Zeus. We are out of options, we have filed so much legal paperwork that our house has become a law office. *We are asking, begging, for 5 minutes of your time to call the City of Elk Grove to ask them to stay Zeus's execution until we are heard in court. The number is 916-478-2201 to the City Council* - t*he lengths that animal control has gone to kill Zeus are so far outside was anyone would consider justice. We are begging for your help to help to call them and ask that they stay his execution that is scheduled for Friday Sept 23rd. Anyone that saw the actual facts, the timeline, the evidence would rule with us, we're just trying to get to that point. I promise you as someone that knows the case forward and backward that Animal Control made almost every mistake they could make and they are still pushing for Zeus's death.
> 
> Our sister went and spoke to the City Council, please take a minute to watch - Youtube: Faryal @ City Council Begging for Zeus's Life*
> 
> Our family has been fighting for months to save Zeus, my sister (and our family's) 1-year-old beloved German Shepherd puppy, from being killed by the City of Elk Grove California. The City took Zeus by force after causing an abrasion on a man’s leg after he was provoked when the man hid behind Faryal’s car while coming home from the dog park. Zeus was trying to protect Faryal, our sister, from the man. Faryal, our sister, is a good person that went through an immense amount of trauma, Zeus is her companion, she describes him as her "soulmate".
> 
> After the City of Elk Grove Animal Control Process (that is supposed to deliver fair and equal justice) failed to see the incident for what it was, Zeus was taken. The process is unfair, and even though Faryal had all of the items completed that were required after the hearing (a hearing in which she didn't even get to speak), the officers showed up unannounced, lied to her about what was required and took Zeus from us. In the process of impounding Zeus, Zeus was scared to death and nipped one of the officers. He's not a man-eater, he just wanted to protect Faryal. He's around all of our family, strangers, children, all the time, including the dog park twice a day before they took him.
> 
> After the city admitted to breaking policy and admitting fault, they are still trying to execute him. Zeus is all our sister Faryal has, she’s unmarried and has no kids. He’s a sweet puppy that was only trying to protect his mom. He loves playing with children, going to the dog park and being social with people and animals.
> 
> *Please help us raise awareness, we just need as many people to call the City of Elk Grove at 916-478-2201 to ask them to PLEASE stay his execution until our case is heard in court. We are filing a federal civil rights lawsuit today that we hope will become case-law and protect many animals that face the same unjust killing as our baby Zeus.*
> 
> Our attorney, Christine of the Animal Law Office is a fantastic attorney who has been pulling all-nighters trying to save Zeus. She has dedicated her life to trying to save as many animals as she can. We don't know who or where to ask for help, so we are trying everywhere. We are panicking, hurt, sad, nervous and we can't sleep thinking they're going to kill a member of our Family on Friday. I have all of the legal documents, and we're posting more as they come. If anyone wants to see our lawsuits, the arguments, anything at all, I can provide it. We have nothing to hide, just trying to shine sunlight on this unfair process that treats Dogs like property and not living creatures.
> 
> You can see more info about Zeus at the website we setup.. Save Zeus (savezuzu.com)
> 
> I don't know if this is the right place for this post, but I hope the moderators will understand that we just want to save our puppy.
> 
> -The Kabir Family


One last text please give me a call I will help with you I'll get back and adopt that I will please give me a call when you can at 916-584-1609 no dog deserves to get executed there's not bad dogs there's just dogs that ain't trained right that's all people are saying you didn't comply you made a mistake we all do don't judge what does God say not to judge and we all throw sticks and stones I don't know why people are being so harsh what happens if your dog bites somebody sometime and it just happens how are you going to feel I don't care what the dog did I don't think any animals deserves to get murdered executed when all that dogs are animals are just protecting us and loving us I'm really heartbroken on all this right now so please give me a call Miss Kelly and this is not the disrespect anybody or get anyone mad I'm just saying what I feel just like everyone else is saying what they feel


----------



## dogma13

The dog is in the possession of Animal Control now


----------

